# Hi,



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm Scott, and I am a skinny water addict.....................


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

cptsdr said:


> Hi, I'm Scott, and I am a skinny water addict.....................


We all have our fixes! Welcome


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

First step is admitting it! Second step is to feed the addiction!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Gramps said:


> First step is admitting it! Second step is to feed the addiction!


~Laughs~ That's good Gramps!!! 

Welcome aboard cptsdr! What's that stand for?


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

Well the cpt refers to my USCG certificate, and the SDR are my initials!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

cptsdr said:


> Well the cpt refers to my USCG certificate, and the SDR are my initials!


Welcome aboard Capt.! What area are you in?


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

East of Charlotte, NC, West of Rockingham, NC.


----------

